# Rogers & iPhone -- will this work?



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

Found out that the Apple store in the Walden Galleria in Buffalo had a huge shipment of iPhones come in today. Put one on layaway till tomorrow, and here's what I intend to do.

- buy iPhone and take back to Hamilton
- fully charge same and turn off AutoLock
- buy the iPhoneSimFree $60 unlock software from Australia
- take my Rogers SIM outta my Blackberry and put it into the iPhone
- run the software which "should" unlock the iPhone

After that, as far as I can determine, my iPhone will run fine on the Rogers(or FIDO) network under my current account.

Question --- DO I have this all correct? Will this work? Is there anything I mighta not covered etc? Is this what others do?

Jim


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

Guys...could someone help here? Am I right on this?

Jim


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

I bought mine from Walden months ago. 

The free software unlock is out--no need to pay, and no hardware stuff (just swap sim cards). And yes, it will work on Rogers/Fido, which is where I am. 

http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/12/first-free-open-gui-iphone-unlock-software-tested-it-works/

Have fun. BTW, does Walden have any of the $299 4GB models left? Do you know?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

JVRudnick said:


> Found out that the Apple store in the Walden Galleria in Buffalo had a huge shipment of iPhones come in today. Put one on layaway till tomorrow, and here's what I intend to do.
> 
> - buy iPhone and take back to Hamilton
> - fully charge same and turn off AutoLock
> ...


This is similar to my understanding of the process with the following exceptions although, like you I have not yet tried it myself,.

1. Keep your $60, forget iphonesimfree and take a look at the *iUnlock* _freeware_.

2. I think you run the unlock, and _then_ insert the SIM card...

I have a pretty good Rogers corporate plan that I don't want to screw up and I don't care about EDGE - I'll be satisfied with WiFi.

So I also am waiting for a clear(er?) picture of the instructions before taking the leap.


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks guys....but I did download the iUnlock app, and inside the zip are two files - neither - of which seem to pertain to my windows environment. Can you offer, is this to be unlocked using those files on a Mac only? 

Also, what is "EDGE?"

Whoops - and no, the Apple store at WG does NOT have any 4GB iPhones left...else, I'd a grabbed one myownself!

Jim


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Just so I'm clear on this...if we Canadians buy an iPhone, install the unlock and switch the SIM card for a Rogers one, the iPhone will work on the Rogers network with pretty much all features except for push-enabled voicemail. And for those of us who don't want to pay Rogers' ransom for data, we can simply use wifi when in range of an open feed. 

Are there any other things that are missing?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/55418-best-iphone-news-date-one-click-unlock.html#post582368


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

(( p g )) said:


> Just so I'm clear on this...if we Canadians buy an iPhone, install the unlock and switch the SIM card for a Rogers one, the iPhone will work on the Rogers network with pretty much all features except for push-enabled voicemail. And for those of us who don't want to pay Rogers' ransom for data, we can simply use wifi when in range of an open feed.
> 
> Are there any other things that are missing?


Exactly right. All you have to do is turn off edge or change the password so you don't get nailed on data. Everything else works like a charm. I'm on CityFido with my iphone.


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry, again what is EDGE? And do I also understand that if I'm in a WIFI enabled zone, that I can surf for free too? 

Jim


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Even with the unlock, what about the activation step where you connect the iPhone to iTunes. Doesn't it require that you create an account with AT&T?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Gamalen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi there,
I'm planning to go down to Minneapolis this wekeend and hopefully pick up an iphone. I currently do have a roger's phone plan. I'll sign up with Rogers when I come back. 
I don't want to be nailed for Data, how do you turn off Edge on the iphone? Is this something you tell the Rogers guy before you sign up for a plan on the sim card itself?


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Gamalen said:


> Hi there,
> I'm planning to go down to Minneapolis this wekeend and hopefully pick up an iphone. I currently do have a roger's phone plan. I'll sign up with Rogers when I come back.
> I don't want to be nailed for Data, how do you turn off Edge on the iphone? Is this something you tell the Rogers guy before you sign up for a plan on the sim card itself?


Just change the password in settings>network>edge and you're good to go.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Gamalen said:


> Hi there,
> I'm planning to go down to Minneapolis this wekeend and hopefully pick up an iphone. I currently do have a roger's phone plan. I'll sign up with Rogers when I come back.
> I don't want to be nailed for Data, how do you turn off Edge on the iphone? Is this something you tell the Rogers guy before you sign up for a plan on the sim card itself?


Just delete all the fields or put in incorrect data in the EDGE Settings. This is located in Settings>General>Network>EDGE.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

(( p g )) said:


> Even with the unlock, what about the activation step where you connect the iPhone to iTunes. Doesn't it require that you create an account with AT&T?


Anyone know about this step? Do you skip it after running the unlock patch, or do you just enter your existing Rogers phone number? Also...what are the chances that this patch will just be disabled by Apple on the next OS update for the iPhone?


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Gamalen said:


> , how do you turn off Edge on the iphone? Is this something you tell the Rogers guy before you sign up for a plan on the sim card itself?


I called Rogers and had mine disabled so there wasn't any risk of connecting to it by mistake and paying their exorbitant data rates.


----------



## mae (Sep 11, 2007)

hey guys, just an FYI, theres no need to purchase any software unlock - free software unlock guides are all over the net right now. As long as you have working knowledge of a computer, you're good to go.


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

BUT...can you offer, are those "free" unlocks for the MAC computers only? ie I run windows computers -- so will those unlocks run on my computer?

Jim


----------



## mae (Sep 11, 2007)

JVRudnick said:


> BUT...can you offer, are those "free" unlocks for the MAC computers only? ie I run windows computers -- so will those unlocks run on my computer?
> 
> Jim


yup 
Just look for the PC version of the tutorial


----------



## Toronto1970 (Apr 15, 2006)

imachungry said:


> Exactly right. All you have to do is turn off edge or change the password so you don't get nailed on data. Everything else works like a charm. I'm on CityFido with my iphone.


Sorry for the cell-phone newbie question, but:

Can one still send/receive SMS messages with the data turned off?


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Toronto1970 said:


> Sorry for the cell-phone newbie question, but:
> 
> Can one still send/receive SMS messages with the data turned off?


Yes.


----------



## scientifico (Oct 11, 2007)

*EDGE off method*

Hey gang,
Hope I'm not hijacking here, but I tried the method of putting in false EDGE settings to turn EDGE off but I still get that pesky "E" sticking around...although it goes away every no and then. It keeps me from doin anything with Installer though....Do I maybe need to wait awhile?
any help would be great.
thanks in advance!


----------



## scientifico (Oct 11, 2007)

hi again,...just to update. I installed services which allows me to now switch off EDGE.....why is the EDGE 'E' still there?????


----------



## iPhony (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry to harp on an old point, but I don't think this has been covered yet (apologies if it has!)...

I currently have a data subscription from Rogers, using EDGE, which will continue to work with my unlocked iPhone, correct? Are people here wanting to use the WiFi option rather than EDGE (is this why you are inquiring about turning the EDGE off)? If so, Blackberry users won't receive emails sent to their [email protected] address, correct?

Sorry if these questions should have been reserved for amateur hour - going to Chicago this weekend and want to make sure I have my facts straight! 

Thanks!


----------



## 5493 (May 22, 2005)

Hi, I'm using an application called Services, that I downloaded via the Installer application, that enables me to turn on/off EDGE, WiFi and/or Bluetooth separately. 

I use my phone with EDGE off most of the time unless I really need to collect my email or surf. In my first three days of usage with EDGE on, I used 1.5M of data. Before with my Palm Treo, I used only about 5M in a month, this is with collecting emails and surfing the web. The iPhone always seems to be 'on'. 

Also, by turning any or all of these features off, it will increase battery life.


----------



## juicy69 (Oct 3, 2007)

All the features work. surf the net for the push voicemail code. mine has been up and running for over a week. i have trouble sending txt but if someone first send me one i can continue to back and forth. The free software works better than the simfree. i baught simfree and never got it right; downloaded free software and boom runs like a dream.


----------



## scientifico (Oct 11, 2007)

just to give you guys some details...I've got a jailbreak iphone and I'm on FIDO with a data/text/phone plan....I installed services which allows me to now switch off EDGE.....why is the EDGE 'E' still there????? Frankly, the E is preventing me from using my normal Fido Data plan- can't get email, or surf, etc.

thanks in advance


----------



## 5493 (May 22, 2005)

scientifico said:


> just to give you guys some details...I've got a jailbreak iphone and I'm on FIDO with a data/text/phone plan....I installed services which allows me to now switch off EDGE.....why is the EDGE 'E' still there????? Frankly, the E is preventing me from using my normal Fido Data plan- can't get email, or surf, etc.
> 
> thanks in advance


I think the 'E' is there because the phone detects an EDGE network. But when you go to use it, it will fail because you've entered the dummy settings.

If you need to really surf and get email, you've got to put in the real settings.

You can use a downloadable app to control the settings so you don't have to enter a fake one.


----------



## scientifico (Oct 11, 2007)

sorry, not following you. SO, do i need to disable EDGE? I'm just tired of getting the "you are not subscribed to EDGE" pop up. I just wanna use my FIDO network Data.


----------



## juicy69 (Oct 3, 2007)

your apn codes might be wrong. thats what was happening to me. try...
apn internet.com
username guest
password guest


----------



## scientifico (Oct 11, 2007)

what about this setting- has this worked for you? currently trying it and I think it's doin ok so far.

APN : internet.fido.ca
User: fido
Password: fido


----------



## juicy69 (Oct 3, 2007)

sorry. Im with Rogers.


----------



## scientifico (Oct 11, 2007)

got it working now...it was just my WiFi and 'EDGE' fighting with each other...dont have them on at the same time.

Now just gotta see what's up with this mail bug 'Messege not downloaded from the server' URG!!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

scientifico said:


> Now just gotta see what's up with this mail bug 'Messege not downloaded from the server' URG!!


Hmm, I've got that too.. as well as "message contains no content" or something to that effect... all I did was exit Mail and open it again and it worked...

All in all, the iPhone still has quite a few bugs.

And yeah, that Services app doesn't seem to do squat for 'turning off' EDGE. I still get the annoying pop up and that 'E' is still there... I don't have a data plan at all, so I want it off completely....


----------

